# another bad night - i dont think i can do this anymore!!



## mattyplop (Aug 16, 2008)

well its the 10th night i have felt like this, tonight has to be the worst by far!

i was on clonazapam for 2 years and had a bad night with anxiety and panic and my dp/dr was sky high 10 nights ago, a couple of days ago i went to see my doctor and he told me to stop taking the clonazapam as it was only suppose to be a short term relief and not for 2 years even though my phsyc told me to stay on it :/. he then told me to go on 2mg of diazapam 3 times a day wich had nno effect at all, and i had to ring the emergency doctors and they told me to take double diazapam, which again had no effect, so i went to see my doc today and she said i have been on too many medication now that there is nothing that will cure my illness, so she prescribed me lorazepam 0.5mg twicea day. 
i took the first tablet this evening at 6pm and at 8pm i started having itching all down my arms andi started to flip out, screaming for help!
i rang the NHS DIRECT and the woman on the phone said to stop taking the lorazepam and to take an allergy tablet to stop the ictching and to go back to my doctors tommorrow.
i know have the following symptoms
*feeling really scared
*confusion
*very spaced out
*arms and legs feel like jelly
*very bad dp/dr
*stabbing pains in my head
*cant settle
*loss of interest
*strangling sensation
*blurred vision
*lights are very bright

can anyone relate please, i am going out of my mind









matt
x


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

mattyplop said:


> well its the 10th night i have felt like this, tonight has to be the worst by far!
> 
> i was on clonazapam for 2 years and had a bad night with anxiety and panic and my dp/dr was sky high 10 nights ago, a couple of days ago i went to see my doctor and he told me to stop taking the clonazapam as it was only suppose to be a short term relief and not for 2 years even though my phsyc told me to stay on it :/. he then told me to go on 2mg of diazapam 3 times a day wich had nno effect at all, and i had to ring the emergency doctors and they told me to take double diazapam, which again had no effect, so i went to see my doc today and she said i have been on too many medication now that there is nothing that will cure my illness, so she prescribed me lorazepam 0.5mg twicea day.
> i took the first tablet this evening at 6pm and at 8pm i started having itching all down my arms andi started to flip out, screaming for help!
> ...


Hey Matt! Your not alone! I have several of the things you have listed...it's all part of dp to me. Your not going out of your mind.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Going to 1mg Lorazepam a day from 4mg Clonazepam a day is about a 75% drop. That is dangerous and that is why you are freaking out. You need to get to a doctor ASAP and do a proper tapering or get back to your normal dosage. This is very important.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I screwed up on the math there. 1mg of Lorazepam is approximately equivalent to 0.5mg of Clonazepam. Im too tired for this math. Bottom line is you are going through serious possibly life threatening withdrawal and need help right now.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually it is not a 75% drop but a 87.5% drop, using this table as reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_benzodiazepines#Benzodiazepine_half_life_and_equivalent_dose_table

Get help.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

mattyplop said:


> well its the 10th night i have felt like this, tonight has to be the worst by far!
> 
> i was on clonazapam for 2 years and had a bad night with anxiety and panic and my dp/dr was sky high 10 nights ago, a couple of days ago i went to see my doctor and he told me to stop taking the clonazapam as it was only suppose to be a short term relief and not for 2 years even though my phsyc told me to stay on it :/. he then told me to go on 2mg of diazapam 3 times a day wich had nno effect at all, and i had to ring the emergency doctors and they told me to take double diazapam, which again had no effect, so i went to see my doc today and she said i have been on too many medication now that there is nothing that will cure my illness, so she prescribed me lorazepam 0.5mg twicea day.
> i took the first tablet this evening at 6pm and at 8pm i started having itching all down my arms andi started to flip out, screaming for help!
> ...


Hi, I have been on 2 mg of clonazepam a day (.5 4 times a day) for well over two years. About a year or so (can't really remember, DR screws up my sense of time) my shrink tried to taper me off from 2 mg to nothing in 3 weeks. That was way too fast for ME. After 3 days of no clonazepam, I was having extreme panic, screaming, rocking, and seeing major visual hallucinations.

I wasn't aware until recently that benzos aren't supposed to be prescribed for more than 2 weeks... could long term benzo dependence have caused my DR?

Anyway, yes Matt, I can relate. Even going down .5 mg of clonazepam every week, I feel very anxious. I'm not sure how I'll ever get off this garbage. But yes, definately, you need to see a doc and taper off very slowly. And benzo withdrawal sydrome can cause DP/DR all by itself (benzo withdrawal can last 12 months or longer) so be aware of that fact, too. In short, I am kicking myself for every taking medications in the first place, but I trusted doctors at 18 to know what they were doing, more or less.

Good luck, and please post back so we can see how you are doing.


----------



## julio (Jun 16, 2009)

Matt,
I have the same feelings you are describing.
I do have sensitivity to LIGHT big time, some days more than others, and when I start to feel that way I start to feel spaced out like a LOOPY feeling.
I also get the blurry vision and small light rays of lights.
These they tell me are from MIGRAINES.

Hope you feel better


----------

